# The dangers of baling twine to raptors (and ALL wildlife)



## jmthompson (Dec 30, 2008)

This osprey was using baling twine to build his nest and became entangled in it. PLEASE, PLEASE do not leave baling twine laying out on the ground or wrapped around fence posts. IT IS TERRIBLY DANGEROUS TO BIRDS AND WILDLIFE!!!! 







Any time you are out and you see any baling twine laying around or hanging off of a fence ~ PLEASE pick it up, cut it into small pieces, and dispose of it in a trash receptacle! Cutting it up is very important, as the birds will also take it out of landfills.


----------



## sabbath999 (Dec 30, 2008)

That is very sad and infuriating. (I live in a rural area where half the people could care less about the wildlife).


----------



## SpaceNut (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder. People often forget or are unaware, and some just plain don't care.


----------



## jmthompson (Dec 30, 2008)

I would like to think it is more oftentimes an oversight, although I think you are both right, many people just do not care. 

It is also very important to cut fishing line into small pieces before disposing of it. Many people respool their lines while at the lakeside, and then throw the ball of line into the open dumpsters, figuring they threw it away. However, that is where the gulls love to hang out, and it is a terrible sight to see a gull or a tern trying to fly wrapped up in fishing line. Many bait stores have recycle bins where used fishing line can be taken, rather than thrown into a dumpster to end up in a landfill or wrapped around a poor, unsuspecting bird.


----------



## matt-l (Dec 30, 2008)

...One of my favorite birds!

This just really pisses me off. People don't realize what happens when you leave this stuff around.  Unless they leave it in their house and their kids get tangled up in it. Then its the manufactures faults. Knobs.


----------



## EricD (Dec 30, 2008)

Unbelievable!!  Not pick on the fishermen but they are the biggest culprit. I watch them cut their lines loose in the water, casting off of bridges into the power lines! Do these people care about anything else besides themselves?

I have had many confrontation with fishermen on this matter in the past and it has never been a nice scene (Thank God I carry a concealed weapons permit  )
The mentality of these individuals reminds me of the movie "Deliverance"

Thanks for bringing this matter up and hopefully can all help out....


----------



## DeadEye (Dec 30, 2008)

When was this shot taken. They should be in South America and a few other places now. Or errr are you there?


----------



## jmthompson (Dec 30, 2008)

I actually am a "fisherwoman", but I have to agree that there are some VERY inconsiderate ones out there. I don't think they understand that discarded fishing line kills fish also, and fish are only a renewable resource if they are taken care of. I get so mad even thinking about it! Every time we take our boat out, we are hauling balls of fishing line out of the water. Not only do they kill birds and fish, but I am out there to fish, not to spend an hour cutting fishing line from the trolling motor! 

I also have had many a confrontation with fishermen regarding the line I saw them leave on the shore at our local boat ramp. One particularly nasty man found his boat trailer completely wrapped in his fishing line, axles included, when he came back from a day of fishing. Not very mature, I admit, but I was furious, and I was trying to remain legal!!! The game warden pulled up when I was almost done, and he informed me that I was perfectly within the law; I was after all just returning the man's fishing line! Maybe next time he respools his reel, he will discard the line like it should be (& hopefully my boat won't be around)!


----------



## Heck (Jan 2, 2009)

Windmills and glass buildings kill thousands of birds lets not just beat up on fishermen. I fish and try my best to do whats right even if it means picking up after others.. But the sad fact is people would do more if they understand how something like leaving string or twine around could impact a bird. Maybe bait and tackle shops should make more of a effort to get the message out about things like this..


----------



## jmthompson (Jan 2, 2009)

Heck, you are so right. This spring I am going to make it a goal to get some photos of the gulls tangled in line, and there are usually at least one or two with fish hooks stuck in their beaks, and then make a small poster to put up in our local bait shop just as a "gentle reminder" that throwing out string does cause alot of damage. I hate to hope to find some birds other than gulls tangled in line, but if I can, I think it will have more impact, as most of the fisherman around here hate the gulls. Last year, there was a blue heron that the GF&P came and collected that was already dead and tangled in line, so possibly I can get a photo from them. Hopefully it will help raise awareness a little bit!

Deadeye, he certainly should have migrated by now.  This was taken about 70 miles south of Jackson Hole, Wyoming.  They usually leave the area in late October or early November, and this picture was taken on December 27.  He doesn't look like he has been dead for long, so I have a feeling he was probably tangled in his nest and for quite some time before he starved or died from the cold.  Osprey mate for life, so possibly his mate was bringing him food until he died from the stress or cold, and then she left for the migration after he died.  That is all just supposition, but it would explain why he doesn't look like he has been dead for long.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 2, 2009)

Jana, I think the awareness posters are a great idea.  I also think that it is more a case of folk not realizing the consequences of there activities than having no regard.  I think most folk would take care if they were cognizant of the harm their actions could have on the wildlife.  

We live in a farming area with many hay fields & I had no idea the twine laying about would be dangerous to the birds.


----------

